# 7mm ultra mag????



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about buying one does anyone have experience pros cons it will be used on deer and elk and what makers are good ones in that caliber thanks for the help


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Why do you think you need one? Why the 7Ultra vs 7Dakota, 7STW, 7RemMag etc etc? Do you reload? Do you care about ammo availability?

-DallanC


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I don't know all those other calibers and I figured it have more spunk then a regular 7mm I do reload but would prefer being able to also by it available when time doesn't allow to reload is there anything wrong with the 7rum to make me want to look at other avenues


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It does have alot more spunk as you say. While I dont own a Ultra, I do have a 7STW and its a hungry case to feed for sure. Nothing wrong with an Ultra other than its a costly caliber to shoot. But in a hunting situation, you might only be shooting a few cartridges a year.


-DallanC


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

How much more "spunk" does it have then a regular 7mm I had a 30 caliber and hated shooting it it had a muzzle break and was loud so I figured I'd go down a notch and shooting something I didn't need a muzzle break on. Is it just costly because of the more powder and cases is ammo fairly easy to find


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7Ultra was super popular for a short period, but I think its shine has worn off... ammo I've noticed is not as plentiful as years past but as you reload, you can roll your own.

I'm disgruntled with big Green, they standardized the 7STW which I shoot... but have given up on producing ammo for their own caliber. Remington coreloks always shot sub 1" out of my STW but they dont make anymore and have no plans to make more. I expect the 7Ultra to follow suit as interest falls off as people chase the newest latest craze (which apparently is the shortmags).

I'll keep burning up my 7STW barrel, and when its gone there is a strong chance I'll rebarrel it to 7Rem Mag. Just due to it being one of the most popular calibers in the world.

*EDIT: I just looked up reloading info for the 7Ultra... I was a bit surprised my pet 7STW's 160grn load exceeds the Ultra... Mine hover right at 3200fps with a 160grn accubond.

http://www.nosler.com/nosler-load-data/7mm-remington-ultra-magnum-rum/

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

the 7 mag i had would about knock my teeth out when I shot it. I hated it! A friend of mine has a 300 wsm and I didnt mind shooting it without a break. go figure

if you dont want the noise or breaks i think you may need to step down to 270 wsm before you will find any real difference in felt recoil.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Any 7MM bigger than a 280 is a waste of powder......I know because I have a bunch of them. Had a 7 Ultra. It is a specialty weapon for sure.-------SS


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the insight what are some good recommendations I have a 270 so looking for next one up it will be used on elk and deer I'm no long range shooter but want the ability to shoot 300-600 yards comfortably I can handle recoil so not against a 300 just don't want a break to loud I had a 300 weatherby mag with a synthetic stock that rocked my world so I put a brake on it I want fast and flat shooter any ideas


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dont think you need a break on a 300 wsm unless your going to sit down and shoot a box of bullets.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Out of curiosity, whats wrong with your .270? Lot of elk have been killed by a .270 from 300-600 yards.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Not a dang thing I love my .270 I bought it for my wife for when she hunts and so it's a tad small for me is all but it's a great gun and nothing wrong with it just want one that fits me better and don't need two of the same caliber is all


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like you need a 10-12 lb tactical. The heavy rifle bucks recoil. Heavy barrel shoots straight. I wouldn't try and get a big caliber in light rifle if you don't want a break.
.270 wsm
.300 wsm
280
3006
Will all do what you want


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The 7RM is a great round - easy availability and very easy to reload for. As mentioned before, the 7 RUM, not quite as great.

I'd recommend a 300 WSM. Put a nice limbsaver pad on it, and I don't think you'd have to worry about a brake on the rifle (Especially if you stick with the 150-168 grain bullets).


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I would borrow a 7mm ultra and spend a few hours at the range to see how you like it before spending the money on one. Yes, it does have a bit more oomph out past 500 yards than a 270 or 30-06, but a lot of guys I talk to at the range have a hard time with accuracy when shooting the ultra. If I were looking for a versatile deer and elk rifle I would buy a 30-06, with practice it will kill anything you point it at while not killing your shoulder. Or put a longer barrel on your 270 and be good for 800 yards. You will find that with modern technology you do not need an ultra mag to kill elk, guys have been killing them with even a 243 for many years. If you are comfortable with the rifle you are shooting then you should be able to kill anything with it within a reasonable and ethical distance.


----------

